# Got an unused iPod you would exchange for beer tokens?



## Globalti (30 Mar 2019)

My old iPod has been playing up and has now conked out and even the people at the Apple Store couldn't revive it. Mrs Gti has given me an old iPhone but I find them hopelessly un-intuitive, for example there's no way of going back to a previous page like on my Galaxy. I managed to get iTunes working on it and showing my music but just a list with no playlists. Plugging it into the Mac didn't download the music onto it in the same way as with an iPod and I want something that works away from Wi-Fi. Apple stuff is so far up it's own clever bum that it's impossible to use properly.

So have you got an unused 8gb iPod? I'll swop it for cash or for an engineering drawing of a mill engine from Foster Yates of Blackburn dated around 1905, beautifully drawn on a sheet of sized linen. New technology for old!


----------



## vickster (31 Mar 2019)

Plenty on ebay for little money


----------

